# Finding your scoring zone



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Basically, this is the distance that you can chip from the best. Finding what your scoring zone is, can determine how you play a hole.
Many people just tell you to go to the range, and figure your distance that way. Well, I'm going to tell you ways to do this, that make sense, and produce some real data for you to look over. I mentioned this briefly on another thread, so I decided to address it full in a new thread.

There are two ways to do this: At home, or at the course.

*To do it at home:*

You need a stake, stick, or something else long and sharp.
Find A Tape measure that measures yards preferably.(Just easier than measuring feet, then converting to yards in your head. Doesn't matter which type you use though.) You can also use a notebook to record your shots.

Ok, first put a stake in ot the ground. Measure out 10 yards,form the stake, then mark that spot, then measure 5 more yards, mark that. Keep doing that in 5 yard increments, until you reach 30 yards. Now all you have to do, is hit some balls, and see at what distances you hit the stake, or come closest to, the most. So if you hit, or come close to, the 10 yard mark repeatedly, then this is the distance you'll want to chip from on the course. I much prefer doing this at the course though, because your working with real course conditions, and real greens.

*To do it at the course:*

Find a course that has a chipping range. Bring a bunch of ball markers, or some other way to mark distances. Bring a tape measure here too. You can also bring a notepad and pencil to write down your results, if you wish, I actually prefer this.

Starting with the closest pin at the chipping green,(asuming there are more than one)and measure out 10 yards away, then mark it. Keep doing this in 5 yard increments until you reach 30.(This way is by far more accurate, because your working with real greens. How you chip here, will give you much better data than at home.) Now you just chip form each of those distances, and see at shich you do best from. If you brought your notepad, keep track of where your balls land. You will learn so much, it isn't even funny. If you feel your results are inconclusive, then try hitting to a different pin on the green, but remember to re-measure before doing so, otherwise the data will not be accurate.

I hope this helps. I've done this for a long time to keep track of my short game progress, and I have a pretty thick book showing my evolution throught the years. You can use this technique on the putting green as well, and find what distance you sink the most putts from. Give it a try some time!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I honestly think I'd be better off laying up to 100 yards rather than 50 or so. I can hit 50 yard pitch shots all day on the practice green to 10 feet or less, but when I get on the course, it all goes kaploo. It's 100% mental obviously. I just can't figure out why. Good ol course management.


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

I think everyone has his own scoring zone. Mine is around 145 yards which is most comfortable for me.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

VERY nice tip. Most golfers wouldn't even think about that.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Agreed. These are the types of things that separate the good golfers from the great. Strategy and practicing that strategy is vital. When you're at the skill level people like 300yards and myself are, you need every advantage you can get to knock those last few points off your handicap.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I just wanted to add to this. This is something that has helped me and a lot of students greatly with their chipping. It's a simple tip, but often overlooked. When you're chipping, focus intently on the spot you want to land the ball, taking into account the speed of the greens and conditions you are faced with before you hit the shot.

What happens if you look at the hole when you chip is your brain says, ok the hole is that far away, this is how hard I have to hit it to get it to roll there. The problem with that is, conditions change throughout the day and from course to course, so your sense of feel may not always be accurate.

What focusing on your landing spot will do is make sure you stay consistent from course to course because you're not going to be generalizing based on your feel of the distance, you're going to be hitting to a precise spot, no matter what the conditions are.

This is something you can do for every shot in the bag. Do as much as you can to play a good shot before you hit the shot; in the setup. Visualize and make a few practice strokes feeling that shot happening, then all you have to do is execute what is on loop in your head!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys! This is the one thing that has made the most difference in my game. After doing this for a while, you know how hard to hit the ball to get it to a certain point on the green. Yes, conditions will be different from course to course, and day to day, and that's why I recommend going to the chipping range to get a feel for how the greens play, before EVERY round.

Another thing I can add to this, is whenever you make a great shot, and it goes exactly where you wanted it, try to notice how far you pulled the shaft back, the effort you put into it, and how it felt. Always keep the backswing, and followthrough consistant. For me, shots from 50 yards, and in are almost automatic for me. 

Start making a book of your game..I'm serious..write down everything as if you were observing someone elese game..be as critical, and honest to yourself as possible. You will learn so much about your game, it's hilarious.

What I do when I go to the chipping range, is first draw a picture of the green. Doesn't have to be perfect, but make sure it looks somewhat like the green. Everytime you take a shot, put a x on the green you drew, and draw a line to where it rolled to. Be sure to mark the break too. This won't be 1000% accurate..but it is a great way to learn how the greens break, and about how much roll you should expect, if any, at certain distances. Personally, on every course I play, I draw a map of the course for myself. I mark hazards, bunkers, doglegs, and other objects that I think may cause a problem for me. Like trees for instance. Once I get to the green, I sraw an enlarged picture of it, and then record how my ball rolled, whether I holed it, and where I am aiming. After you mark your shots, for about 5 rounds or so, you wil know the course better than the designer of it. Pretty soon, you will have a detailed ma of the entire course, full of notes, cautions, and green details..you will be unstopable, as long as you keep your game in order. This is what the pros do, and why people like Tiger always seem to know exactly where the grrens are, and how to get there the quickest.

Oh, man I have a hand cramp now, better stop..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If I only had a caddy!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It doesn't take that long..I;d be sure to make sure you aren't holding up play though. After about 5 rounds, doing this will no longer be necessary.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

300 if I ever make it on tour, you can be my caddy.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sure, ok! I;d be delighted to!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, but it'll be on the Canadian tour and I'll only be makin like 30g a year. Your share is 10%. Lol, this makes me wonder how caddies get by on the mini tours?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Really? I thought they made a lot more than that..it would definently take more than $3G for me to do that..I could def. go pro, befire I did that, but that isn't my dream..


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea they don't make a whole lot. Even on the Nationwide Tour, unless you're in the top 20 or so, you're only making 50g a year or so. And yea I'm with you; I'd rather play.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd be thrilled with $50G a year..but I would have thought that caddies made six figures at least..or maybe that's just the PGA? Or maybe I am greatly overestimating how much they get paid?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

PGA caddies make a good deal of money. Most of their guys make a million plus a year. I think they get 10%, but I'm not sure. I always wondered how the caddies were compensated. I know I play a lot better when I have a friend that knows my game caddying for me.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, that does help..unfortuneatly, I've never had one, so I don't really know about that..


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> ..but I would have thought that caddies made six figures at least..or maybe that's just the PGA?


Yup. That'd be a great job to have anyways. I could live happily on 50g.


----------

